# how do I wire this?



## pixeltarian (Jan 11, 2010)

in a bathroom: 
I have a GFI outlet and a double switch. 

I want the outlet to always have power and the switches to control the light and fan. 

previously there was just a light on a pull chain, so I'm drawing power from there. I'm putting in a combo light/fan fixture. 

any help is greatly appreciated. thank you so much!


----------



## travelover (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd suggest that you go to the library and get a basic home wiring book. You can also get one at the big box home stores.

You'll need to run a wire from the switch to the light / fan. You can either pull power from the GFCI or from the box the light is on now. I'd prefer the GFCI so you can protect the fan and light from accidental shock.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell all the cables you have in the switch box.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 12, 2010)

JoeD said:


> Tell all the cables you have in the switch box.



What's to tell? :rofl:

Me thinks you mean something else?
I am all for the free book at the library suggestion, in case you run into trouble, they have pictures of what it should look like.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 12, 2010)

Tell all the cable in the switch box or are you asking us how to run the cables for this?
There are many ways to wire this. Power to switch first. Power to lights first. You already said you are pulling power from an old pull chain light but where did you  go with the power? Is there  new fixture going in the pull chain location?

Since this is a bathroom you must be using a 20 amp circuit and it must only serve stuff in the bathroom. Existing conditions do not apply since you are modifying the circuit. It must meet current codes.


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 13, 2010)

There's just a hot and a neutral. I've looked up some wiring schemes but none of them match this setup. I talked to a few people and looked at some wiring books. Does this diagram seem right? (sorry it's not an actual schematic, I'm not quite there yet).


----------



## ohmy (Jan 14, 2010)

That will NOT work.  You need to run the hot and the neautral together. Either run both of them through the GFI or none of them. Otherwise, it will trip the GFI with hot skiping the GFI.


Also, You want to ground the light and fan as well. Also, this means the line and fan will be GFI protected. Do you want that?


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 14, 2010)

ohmy said:


> That will NOT work.  You need to run the hot and the neautral together. Either run both of them through the GFI or none of them. Otherwise, it will trip the GFI with hot skiping the GFI.
> 
> 
> Also, You want to ground the light and fan as well. Also, this means the line and fan will be GFI protected. Do you want that?



yes I want all of those things. too bad there's not a quick free diagram site that you can just draw lines on so someone can show me how to do it correctly.  sad face.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 14, 2010)

Why not just pigtail the white to the GFI LINE side and then everything will work? Why do you need the light and fan protected?

Also, try to avoid using the signs "+" and "-" for AC wiring. They do not really apply.


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 14, 2010)

*EDIT* shoot. that may not work. It clears all your work when you exit. I saw someone come and go already and all the lines disappeared when he/she left... bummer!

check next post.


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 14, 2010)

UPDATE: 
this whiteboard will work flawlessly: 
Link

just connect the dots and make me squeal with glee at knowing I'm wiring this correctly.


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 14, 2010)

UPDATE: 
this whiteboard will work flawlessly: 
Link

just connect the dots and make me squeal with glee at knowing I'm wiring this correctly.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 14, 2010)

That site is WAY COOL! Thanks for that!

See if you can understand this: Dabbleboard - Online whiteboard for drawing & team collaboration - Interactive whiteboard software


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 14, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> That site is WAY COOL! Thanks for that!
> 
> See if you can understand this: Dabbleboard - Online whiteboard for drawing & team collaboration - Interactive whiteboard software



Thank you Soooo much! It all makes sense now. I had some ideas about it but trial and error is a painful process when it comes to electrical. I really appreciate the help. I'm pretty good with non-electrical stuff in the remodel so I'll do my best to pay if forward when I see someone else needing help. 

thank link doesn't work. if you want a working dabbleboard link for others to join there's a little "invite others" button on the right hand side. just click that and it should give you a proper link. you can register for free too and I think that keeps your board open.


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 15, 2010)

Final link to whiteboard: 
Pixeltarian's Bathroom wiring Dabbleboard

and a screenshot of the results:


----------



## ohmy (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, this will work and the light and fan will not be GFI protected.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the fan or light over a shower?


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 15, 2010)

Lights over tubs or showers typically do not have to be GFI protected. 
Fans usually do. 

This is a manufacturer requirement, not the NEC.


----------



## pixeltarian (Jan 15, 2010)

not above a shower, just very close to one. it's actually a light/fan combo, but for simplicity's sake I listed them as separate.


----------



## travelover (Jan 16, 2010)

The GFCI should have two more terminals labeled "LOAD". If you power the fan / light off these they will also be protected from a shock hazard.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 4, 2010)

MikeL06 said:


> It is a very good post with some quality information. The information that you provided in your post is a very useful one for starters like me in this field.



Spam much Mike? NO, I will not click on your signature links.

Your post is completely irrelevant to the OP. I call what you do "sig line SPAM".


----------



## travelover (Mar 4, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> Spam much Mike? NO, I will not click on your signature links.
> 
> Your post is completely irrelevant to the OP. I call what you do "sig line SPAM".



Right. Newest epidemic. Glad to see the links taken off these throw away posts. :beer:


----------



## JoeD (Mar 4, 2010)

You guys are nicer than me. At a forum I moderate the entire post would be deleted and the user banned.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 10, 2010)

On turn-on, an incand. bulb draws 10x to 15x the normal current.  The GFCI might not like that.


----------

